# AAU adopts rules for Freestyle Judo



## jarrod (May 12, 2009)

they are keeping the IJF based rules as well, but in the missouri valley district we've had a few freestyle judo tournaments & they've been very popular.  major differences include: gi & no gi divisions.  harder to score an ippon by throw (the throw would have to have incapacitated someone if not done on a mat).  & best of all, time to work newaza.  

i think this is a good move for judo as a sport & will attract more people to the art.



> *Note:  The standard AAU judo rules will be enforced with the following exceptions and amendments for use in Freestyle Judo. Consult the current AAU Judo Rulebook for more clarification.*
> 
> *Article 1:  Content and Context of Rules*
> 
> ...




jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 12, 2009)

I'd just as soon see 'em go back to the 1880's rules, that's the only true judo IMO.


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'd just as soon see 'em go back to the 1880's rules, that's the only true judo IMO.


Baby steps.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jarrod (May 12, 2009)

we're working on it andy.  

as an aside, i recently got a copy of "kano's jujitsu" written circa 1900 by a fellow named hancock.  while i respect the rules & the spirit of early judo, i'm sure glad the techniques have evolved.  

jf


----------



## Nolerama (May 12, 2009)

Will you post the info for a frestyle Judo tournament in KS or MO?


----------



## jarrod (May 12, 2009)

sure!



> *May 30, WELCOME MAT GAMES, Kearney, Missouri  Call Ken Brink at (816) 969-9019.  There will be judo, sambo and freestyle judo (both gi and no gi).  This has been a successful meet the last several years.*
> *July 17-18, AAU JUDO GRAND NATIONALS, Kearney, Missouri  Call Ken Brink on this one as well.  Pre-registration is required, so call Ken or visit his website at www.BrinksWelcomeMat.com to get the PDF file for the entry form.  Also, there is a USJA COACHING CLINIC that may be held on Sunday, May 19 at the same location.  USJA President AnnMaria DeMars will be the coach for the clinic.  She plans on having it from about 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.*
> *Aug. 16, AAU JUDO NATIONALS, Milwaukee, Wisconsin  Call Norm Miller, AAU Judo Chairman, for information at (414) 354-1898.*
> *Oct. TBA, AAU FREESTYLE JUDO NATIONALS, Kearney, Missouri  Call Ken Brink on this one as well.  If you want information on freestyle judo rules, contact me at stevescottjudo@yahoo.com or listen to the Judo Podcast, Episodne 42 for more informaiton.*
> ...


*


*


----------



## jarrod (May 12, 2009)

for future reference, www.welcomematjudoclub.com has all the missouri valley district's tournament info, you might pop in there from time to time or just email steve & ask to get the monthly newsletter.

jf


----------



## frank raud (May 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> we're working on it andy.
> 
> as an aside, i recently got a copy of "kano's jujitsu" written circa 1900 by a fellow named hancock. while i respect the rules & the spirit of early judo, i'm sure glad the techniques have evolved.
> 
> jf


 

As another aside, Hancock's Kano jujitsu is not judo, nor was it approved by Kano.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2009)

I have spoke with Norm Miller on a few occasions before reading this post.  He is a great guy.  By the way, thanks for the site address.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 16, 2009)

my pleasure, here's another site regarding freestyle judo that just went up:

http://freestylejudo.com/

jf


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, now they just need to allow the use of one of my favourite throws, kaniwaza and I will be happy.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 16, 2009)

i'd like them to include leg locks, but i don't think it's gonna happen.

jf


----------

